# $1,211.78 for a windshield crack'd?????



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Alas, alas, alas! Damn the little stones that litter the freeways of The Land Of Constant Traffic (especially the 91) 

I have a 6-inch (and growing) crack in Karl Bimmer's windsheld; I did some searching through the forum, and many folks mentioned going with an OEM or independent - I found one company on the Net (autoglass.com) that quoted an installed price of *$327.25*.

I called Crevier's Service Department while I was at work, and they quoted me a price of *$1,211.78* :yikes:   (no, the Brea Fire Paramedics did *not* show up after I hung up the phone)

Help!!!!! I could use some sage advice from the seasoned, grizzled Bimmer owners!!!!!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

You might be able to get it repaired, although it might be too late for that. It won't be perfection, but the crack itself should disappear with only some remnants of the impact star.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

That seems really high. When my windshield was cracked by a rock thrown up from a dump truck , my dealer quoted around $600.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Alas, alas, alas! Damn the little stones that litter the freeways of The Land Of Constant Traffic (especially the 91)
> 
> I have a 6-inch (and growing) crack in Karl Bimmer's windsheld; I did some searching through the forum, and many folks mentioned going with an OEM or independent - I found one company on the Net (autoglass.com) that quoted an installed price of *$327.25*.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like Crevier is having their own techs do the job, and charging you their normal labor rate to do so. Some claim that this is "better", but it is also much more expensive. We sublet the job out to an independent company that does all of our work. The glass comes out of our parts department, and the labor comes in at around $150, last I checked, which brings the total in around $500 for cars with normal glass (extra for cars with the rain sensor, climate comfort glass, etc.)


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Crevier sublets glass work out (at least they did when I bought my used car there). They are either marking up the bill by 300% (possible) or made a mistake.

Seriously, the dealer is not the best place to go for glass repairs. Even if they do it themselves, they don't have the experience that a competent glass repair shop does. Find a good lass repair shop and have it done for a reasonable price.


----------



## gek330i (Dec 27, 2001)

You should ask around. Maybe call a couple of bodyshops that work on BMWs and ask who they use for glass work.
On the East coas these guys: safelite.com quote about the $350 you were quoted from that other glass company. And I know they use OEM glass. The only difference is that you may not get the roundel logo printed on the glass, but it is in fact the same glass.

I bet the stealer is outsourcing it and maybe double charging you for it. Most dealerships (or stealerships) don't do this kind of work. Same with wheel repair and other things, they have a contractor come in and do it on their premises and charge you something on top of what they are charged. But $1,200 is wayyyyyy too much.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm confused... why not call you insurance and have them pay for a new windshield?? You only pay the deductable and who cares about the total cost... :dunno:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

orion7701 said:


> I'm confused... why not call you insurance and have them pay for a new windshield?? You only pay the deductable and who cares about the total cost... :dunno:


 :stupid:

Mine was damaged beyond repair by a rock and covered under my comprehensive coverage by State Farm. $100 deductible.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Different insurance companies have different coverage for glass. Many don't have a separate provision for glass. And some will only spec aftermarket glass, which won't work at all on some cars (E46s with rain sensor).

Plus, I believe Crevier's standard labor rate is $115 or $150/hr, I forget which. Remember, they need to make more money to pay for that expansion next year.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Mine was damaged beyond repair by a rock and covered under my comprehensive coverage by State Farm. $100 deductible.


Ah, I wish there was a "Great Minds Think Alike" emoticon!  Thanks to everyone!

It finally occurred to me to call Farmers' Insurance; they told me that yes, in a saner moment, I had *glass* coverage, a $100 deductible, and they gave me a place located in *Chino Hills*, 10 minutes from my house and a reference number! :doh:

Which begs the question - just *how much* is the markup on auto glass??? :dunno:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Different insurance companies have different coverage for glass. Many don't have a separate provision for glass. And some will only spec aftermarket glass, which won't work at all on some cars (E46s with rain sensor).
> 
> Plus, I believe Crevier's standard labor rate is $115 or $150/hr, I forget which. Remember, they need to make more money to pay for that expansion next year.


Expansion? Good. They need one. That place is a zoo.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

car_for_mom said:


> Alas, alas, alas! Damn the little stones that litter the freeways of The Land Of Constant Traffic (especially the 91)
> 
> Help!!!!! I could use some sage advice from the seasoned, grizzled Bimmer owners!!!!!


Just went through this on our 318ti. Safelite autoglass was about $900 less then dealer. They come out to the car too, so I didn't have to sit and wait.

If ask for a quote on-line, then don't take it right away, they will give you an extra discount.


----------



## dlloyd1975 (Sep 8, 2002)

If you have the rain sensor, make sure that they use OEM (that's BMW) glass. Aftermarket glass WILL NOT work with the rain sensor.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

I just replaced the windshield in my 2001 325i. It cost 300 installed and did a great job and did it at my work parking lot in about an hour. The dealer will just sub it out and take profit on top so arrange it yourself Stay away from SAFELITE they use crappy glass. I used an outfit in NJ called quality glass (they may be nationwide?????)


----------



## desertrat_328i (Aug 13, 2004)

my safelite glass has been fine...my ins paid for it, but it only cost 'em $250.


----------



## Slam19s (Jul 19, 2004)

I replaced my e46 windshield (with Rain Sensors) about 5 years ago for about$550 from the dealer. The part was factory and they had a glass guy come in to do the job.

Crevier is either quoting you the wrong price or being very, very greedy.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Ah, I wish there was a "Great Minds Think Alike" emoticon!  Thanks to everyone!
> 
> It finally occurred to me to call Farmers' Insurance; they told me that yes, in a saner moment, I had *glass* coverage, a $100 deductible, and they gave me a place located in *Chino Hills*, 10 minutes from my house and a reference number! :doh:
> 
> Which begs the question - just *how much* is the markup on auto glass??? :dunno:


How did your windshield replacement come out? Were you satisfied with the
results, etc. Which company did you use by the way? My windshield cracked
last Saturday and I need to find a reputable company around the L.A. area.

TIA


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

sky said:


> How did your windshield replacement come out? Were you satisfied with the
> results, etc. Which company did you use by the way? My windshield cracked
> last Saturday and I need to find a reputable company around the L.A. area.
> 
> TIA


Ah, I have Farmers' Insurance with a $100 Glass Deductible, so I called them, and they recommended a local place in Chino Hills (Chino Hills Auto Glass).

The windsheld was fine, but I think something's up with my rain sensor or intermittent wipers because I can't get the intermittent wipers to work anymore


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

They are on crack! I got a safelight aftermarket installed on my car (from the same guy who has done other installs on my some of my other cars) great quality actually have had less problems with the safelites the the OEM ones. Anyway guy comes to my office and installs it $225 installed plus tax!!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm old school paranoid about windshield replacement. My M3 got a foot long crack in it a year ago. I lived with it for a year and finally got sick of looking at it and got it replaced last month. 

I didn't use insurance, as I don't need any potential excuses for my insurance to raise it's already ridiculous rates. The dealer scalped me to install an OEM windshield, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I feel the windshield is a major safety component and I don't want any issues with it.


----------



## Staszek (Jan 28, 2004)

JPinTO said:


> I'm old school paranoid about windshield replacement. My M3 got a foot long crack in it a year ago. I lived with it for a year and finally got sick of looking at it and got it replaced last month.
> 
> I didn't use insurance, as I don't need any potential excuses for my insurance to raise it's already ridiculous rates. The dealer scalped me to install an OEM windshield, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I feel the windshield is a major safety component and I don't want any issues with it.


I understand your concern and yea there are a few shady aftermarket window companies. But BMW doesnt actually make the glass for their windsheild. A good aftermarket windsheild, IE: Safelite and a few others are just as strong if not stronger then OEM.

Actually my safelite has pitted much less then the OEM one I had. I have cracked an OEM windsheild on 5 of the 10 cars I have owned (damm NJ roads), I have never cracked one of the aftermarket ones.


----------



## kutch (Sep 22, 2004)

I contacted the dealer, he told me who they used. I called them- set it up so they would do it on the dealers lot. It came to $30 over what insurance would pay due to asking for OE glass. I paid the 30...

-kutch


----------



## barcus (Oct 6, 2004)

where do you live?

Call diamond auto glass.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Ah, I have Farmers' Insurance with a $100 Glass Deductible, so I called them, and they recommended a local place in Chino Hills (Chino Hills Auto Glass).
> 
> The windsheld was fine, but I think something's up with my rain sensor or intermittent wipers because I can't get the intermittent wipers to work anymore


Did they replace it with factory (w/ BMW logo), OEM (Plinkerton w/ no BMW
logo, PPG etc) or cheap aftermarket glass. For the rain sensor to work, your
windshield should at least be OEM (I believe it's Plinkerton) and must be made
specifically for the rain sensor. See if your windshield has the Plinkerton label
on it.

I went to Safelite and they wanted to use their own brand. For OEM, it was
another $40. They couldn't give me "factory" glass. I would have to get it
from the dealership first and they would install it. But, Safelite would not
warranty the glass since it's not "theirs".

Edit: Ooops...it's actually Pilkington, not Plinkerton. Sorry.


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*hey they have to let the car sit overnight*

to ensure that the glue drys with no future problems 
yes the coast is about right maybe a couple hunderd dollars more but you should get it done right the first time. had mine done from the same thing payed about 980.00


----------



## Mantis (Sep 7, 2004)

This is something te dealer should do. I know a guy who took his 525i into a glass company and had a new windshield installed. They did a great job except now the car seems louder inside with wind and road noise.

Be carful who you use and make sure they use OEM glass.


----------



## Iniquity (Sep 3, 2003)

glass is glass for the most part.. we're talking about a windshield, not sensitive optical measuring equipment... yea.. if i needed glass to create a mask for silicon processing.. or for whatever.. i can udnerstand the concern..

but you're gonna get chips and cracks. unavoidable..

i just had mine replaced last month by safelite.. they didn't have oem available so i used theirs.. it was like $400 vs $600.. covered by my insurance though.. i haven't had any problems.. i watched the guy do the install and had a really good conversation with him the whole time.. 

he even showed me his sweet automatic caulk gun for the window silicon sealant that's not available in stores.. :thumbup:


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Ah, I have Farmers' Insurance with a $100 Glass Deductible, so I called them, and they recommended a local place in Chino Hills (Chino Hills Auto Glass).
> 
> The windsheld was fine, but I think something's up with my rain sensor or intermittent wipers because I can't get the intermittent wipers to work anymore


 kinda off topic, but out of curiousity, did your premiums go up due to this claim?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

good thread


just cracked the windshield on the wagon so needs it replaced. So far majority of you guys say non-oem glass is fine. Here is my deal

dealer
OEM $376 installed but needs car for 24hrs??

aftermarket
$213 installed, sounds like the safellite glass, they say looks the exact same except no-bmw label. They will come to my office and install so very easy.

What do you guys think? Originally was thinking oem but saving money and hassle is pretty nice.

Edit: my insurance deductible is $500


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

any of you guys with non-oem windshields have any distortion?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> any of you guys with non-oem windshields have any distortion?


Not that I've noticed or checked. :dunno:


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> good thread
> 
> just cracked the windshield on the wagon so needs it replaced. So far majority of you guys say non-oem glass is fine. Here is my deal
> 
> ...


Which dealership is this that will do it for $376 OEM installed? The price of the 
windshield alone is $300 and up (depending on rain sensor, etc.). I called up one
dealership and they're asking over $1000 OEM installed.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

sky said:


> Which dealership is this that will do it for $376 OEM installed? The price of the
> windshield alone is $300 and up (depending on rain sensor, etc.). I called up one
> dealership and they're asking over $1000 OEM installed.


harloff in encinitas, that is with a 10% parts discount for bmwcca. $403 without discount and that is with no rain sensor.

My dad noticed distortion in his non-oem replacement windshield so that i why I asked.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

ok, I have had both aftermarket (PPG) and OEM glass installed in my vehicle. I have an E46 with the rain sensor. Here is my story:

1st replacement: Crack from rock damage. Aftermarket replacement was installed, guy ordered glass with wrong black area around the rain sensor. So I made them order a new one and replace it with correct trim.

2nd replacement: (correct black trim for rain sensor) This was PPG glass and the guy was able to remove the "gel pad" from the OEM windshield and place it on the PPG windshield. This is where it gets upsetting.... Window is installed with corect trim and rainsensor works fine! 3 weeks later the rain sensor gel pad seeems to be craked or broken. Call the guy back and he says "I was wonder if you were gonna call back." He said he heard a slight cracking sound when he affixed the gel pad onto the PPG glass. He said, "I'll order the part and come out and replace it." Guy calls me back a few days later to set up an appointment and he says he got the part.

Meanwhile I do a 14 hr detailing job to my car.

3rd replacement: Come back from lunch and see my car with NO windshield in it.  I ask the guy what's up! He said the gel pad is only sold as part of the OEM windshield, and cannot be replaced. It even says so in his installation guild to be EXTREMELY carefull when swapping gel pad to PPG glass, because if you break it, you NEED to buy an OEM windshield! So, OK that's cool, I get my OEM glass afterall! I told the guy to be EXTREEMLY careful, because I spent 14hrs polishing, glazing and waxing my car.... well he used a dirty shop rag and wiped off the hood :bawling:  :bawling:  


So you ask if there is any difference in glass? YES, the OEM glass fits SO much better than the aftermarket PPG glass. The gaps along the A-pillar are MUCH more consistant when using the OEM glass. The pattern of the black dots on the PPG glass doesn't match the OEM. And I think the OEM glass has slight better thermal properties (not as much heat from the sun enters the car). And typically from my expieriance, aftermarkt glass seems to be not as strong as OEM (rocks damage aftermarket glass easier :dunno: ).So If you can get the OEM glass, especially if you have a rain sensor.


----------

